
The real cause of the financial crisis -- An MIT Blackjack Team perspective - fiaz
http://semyondukach.blogspot.com/2009/01/real-cause-of-financial-crisis.html
======
khafra
This makes it clearer than any Taleb article I've read that black swans aren't
just an external danger to investments; they're invited, even mandated, by the
very structure of the market. I hope someone can come up with a better
solution, though; I can't see money management being outlawed in anything less
than a zombie apocalypse.

------
aoeu
Another interesting article about this on theoildrum..

<http://europe.theoildrum.com/node/5260>

~~~
jhancock
What do you know about the merits of this article? I had never heard of
LEAP/E2020 before. They have some strong opinions on the near future:

"According to LEAP/E2020, if this alternative to the currently collapsing
system has not been initiated by this summer 2009, proving that there is
another solution than the « every man for himself » approach, today’s
international system will not survive this summer."

~~~
aoeu
> What do you know about the merits of this article?

Personally, not much actually - I hadn't heard of them either. However, I find
the site to be addictive reading and the generally positive comment sections
add weight to the articles.

I am convinced however that our current monetary system is fundamentally
broken..

<http://www.theoildrum.com/node/4611>

------
mattmaroon
Actually a lot of fund managers invest in their own fund, many heavily. A lot
of fund investors look for that.

------
vinutheraj
How did this get added again ?!

~~~
Bluem00
Different URL. Here's the original posting:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=433456>

It points at semyon.com, which now redirects to blogspot.

Definitely worth reading if you missed it the first time!

